# What is the best resale contract you purchased or wish you had?



## Manzana (May 15, 2020)

Just for fun I would like to change the subject and talk about some good deals people have gotten.  I will tell you the contract I was most excited about and ended up kicking myself for not getting was a 1,385,000 Points PR contract for Sundara Cottages which ended up closing for$3,800 on eBay.  I got distracted but man I look back and think if I could have gotten a PR contract that size for under 10k it would have been the biggest steal in my opinion.  So what was your best deal that you either got or didn’t?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

There was a company that was getting rid of a 1.4M PCB contract for free, but I declined because I couldn't afford the MF.


----------



## MrockStar (May 15, 2020)

Via Roma Bradenton beach FL week 14.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

I got a Margaritaville contract for free.  I'm selling it because I'm taking on a large contract and that one is not doing anything for me.  I will walk away with $400.  That's about five and a half months' worth of maintenance fees for that contract.  As long as the transfer finished before then, I will at least break even.  Not bad for free.  I did get a 308,000 point contract for $1.  It was Branson.  At the time I needed a lot of points.  I have since given it away (the buyer paid all the fees), and replaced it with Bali Hai, Canterbury, and Bay Club that have lower fees then Branson.  They cost more, but the maintenance fee savings will make up for the upfront costs.  I should have used Ovations for Branson or asked the buyer to pay the maintenance fees for the time it took, to transfer the points.  That one cost me $177 a month, and it was about a five-month process from start to finish.  Wyndham had it for 12 weeks.


----------



## geist1223 (May 15, 2020)

About 13 years ago we acquired a Gold (60k Points) RVC/Club Regina for less than 10% of the Retail Cost on Ebay. After using it for several years we upgraded at the RVC/Club Regina at Cancun to a Platinum (90k Points). We negociated for several hours. We finally settled on "X" price. Then we traded in our Gold Account for full then current retail. So our actual outlay for the Platinum Account was about $3,500. $1,700 for the original Ebay purchase and an additional $1,800 at time of upgrade. 

I still regret letting a friend have the Account for about $1k. But she loves it. She primarily uses it to go to Cabo in January or February with her Pinochle friends. They sit on the Patio and watch the whales.


----------



## Braindead (May 15, 2020)

In the last 18 moths on eBay I purchased:
Bali Hai 1.1 million point UDI contract for $4,000 all in
Bali Hai 775,000 point UDI contract for $4,000 all in
Canterbury 850,000 point UDI contract for $3,500 all in
All have transferred into our account.

The one I didn’t get was the 1 million Canterbury UDI a little over a month ago for $4,730 all in. Listing said first use was 2021 so maybe there wasn’t any 2020 points or they didn’t want to guarantee that it would transfer in 2020 due to the virus.
I was the first loser on it, but I have too many points anyway!! lol


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 15, 2020)

Best and Most Difficult to Secure:

Week 50 - Vanderbilt Beach & Harbor Club

Week 33 & 34 - Pinestead Reef Resort


----------



## dgalati (May 16, 2020)

I have had a lot of luck with Grand Desert deeds. You can always find them relatively cheap and they were easily desposed of after using current use year points. Bonnet Creek has also worked out well for me. Buying in fall you can find them for close to nothing. Even with a higher maintenance fee they had a higher resale value then most. Maintenance fees were not a issue for me as I never held a deed for longer then 6 months and the selling price ussually covered the maintenance fees paid during the time I owned them. Deeds that transfered in late Nov or Dec with current use year points were most beneficial. These paid off with double the number of points. Currently I am waiting on the transfer of a 5000 point Worldmark with a July use year and all points available. I recieved this for free from Timeshare Nation.


----------



## capital city (May 16, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I got a Margaritaville contract for free.  I'm selling it because I'm taking on a large contract and that one is not doing anything for me.  I will walk away with $400.  That's about five and a half months' worth of maintenance fees for that contract.  As long as the transfer finished before then, I will at least break even.  Not bad for free.  I did get a 308,000 point contract for $1.  It was Branson.  At the time I needed a lot of points.  I have since given it away (the buyer paid all the fees), and replaced it with Bali Hai, Canterbury, and Bay Club that have lower fees then Branson.  They cost more, but the maintenance fee savings will make up for the upfront costs.  I should have used Ovations for Branson or asked the buyer to pay the maintenance fees for the time it took, to transfer the points.  That one cost me $177 a month, and it was about a five-month process from start to finish.  Wyndham had it for 12 weeks.



Have you already sold the Margaritaville contract? Thats one that I feel I need to add


----------



## spackler (May 16, 2020)

Was able to buy a 2-bedroom unit in New Orleans for Mardi Gras week for $200 all-in off eBay.  It wasn't marketed well, simply said "week 9".


----------



## mvmess (May 16, 2020)

In a one month period of time I purchased a one week EOY Marriott Waiohai Beach Club for $3,500 and a one week EY Maui Ocean Club, OV for $1,000.


----------



## RX8 (May 16, 2020)

Before I purchased Grand Pacific Palisades I came across a free Carlsbad Inn. It went quick, I was second in line. The owner, who had it many years, said that she wished it had gone to my family of four, with two young sons, instead of the one who got it. Unfortunately, it had already been committed to the other party and I was left out. Can’t say for sure but I think who got it turned around and flipped it for a profit.

Edited:  Never mind, I now see that this is in the Wyndham forum. Would make a nice thread for any timeshare though.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (May 16, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Before I purchased Grand Pacific Palisades I came across a free Carlsbad Inn. It went quick, I was second in line. The owner, who had it many years, said that she wished it had gone to my family of four, with two young sons, instead of the one who got it. Unfortunately, it had already been committed to the other party and I was left out. Can’t say for sure but I think who got it turned around and flipped it for a profit.
> 
> Edited: Never mind, I now see that this is in the Wyndham forum. Would make a nice thread for any timeshare though.



I stayed there in December. Awesome location. Makes me wish I owned there or had an easier way to book it since it’s 1 in 4 with RCI.


----------



## klpca (May 16, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Before I purchased Grand Pacific Palisades I came across a free Carlsbad Inn. It went quick, I was second in line. The owner, who had it many years, said that she wished it had gone to my family of four, with two young sons, instead of the one who got it. Unfortunately, it had already been committed to the other party and I was left out. Can’t say for sure but I think who got it turned around and flipped it for a profit.
> 
> Edited:  Never mind, I now see that this is in the Wyndham forum. Would make a nice thread for any timeshare though.


Agree. I will start a non-Wyndham thread in the buying/selling section of the forums if someone hasn't already done so.


----------



## qwerty (May 16, 2020)

Olympic Village Inn winter ski weeks are still being given away for free!


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2020)

My best was buying a Monarch (HHI) Crown Suite for $25,000 many years ago.  We used it for 5 or 6 years and sold it for $42,000 less the 20% commission we paid Marriott to sell it for us...

George


----------



## NHpauls (May 16, 2020)

I couldn’t believe our luck to get a huge 3 bdroom at Smuggs during 4th of July week for free.  The family resort is voted best in New England year after year.  It has amazing day-camps for kids, private pools at each grouping of units, and big pools with huge slides for the whole resort.  Our first use was “free” and it was prime foliage week in Vermont!  Amazing!  We’ve had wonderful family vacations with our triplet grandsons and their folks.  I count my lucky stars.  
Our other deal was buying early into Lake George Lodges in upper state NY.  The units are now selling for almost 3 times what we paid.  We aren’t selling yet since we love to go there but knowing the value keeps rising ....  well, that can’t be bad in the timeshare world.


----------



## Manzana (May 16, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Before I purchased Grand Pacific Palisades I came across a free Carlsbad Inn. It went quick, I was second in line. The owner, who had it many years, said that she wished it had gone to my family of four, with two young sons, instead of the one who got it. Unfortunately, it had already been committed to the other party and I was left out. Can’t say for sure but I think who got it turned around and flipped it for a profit.
> 
> Edited:  Never mind, I now see that this is in the Wyndham forum. Would make a nice thread for any timeshare though.


I don’t mind any good deal is nice to see.   Good to know that diamonds can be found if patient.


----------



## dogsbreath (May 16, 2020)

I was under the impression that selling timeshares was impossible?  How easy is it for people to put their timeshare up for sale? I have one in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.  Legacy Resort World.  Would that be easy to sell?  Thank you


----------



## kc01075 (May 16, 2020)

I had the opportunity to purchase 1,000,000 points at Wyndham at Bonnet Creek for $10,000 and my wife thought we didn't need any more points.


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2020)

dogsbreath said:


> I have one in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.  Legacy Resort World.  Would that be easy to sell?  Thank you


My guess  is selling it will be next to impossible...

George


----------



## Eric B (May 16, 2020)

kc01075 said:


> I had the opportunity to purchase 1,000,000 points at Wyndham at Bonnet Creek for $10,000 and my wife thought we didn't need any more points.



There's a 917K contract on eBay for $1,999 buy it now or starting bid at $999....


----------



## CCdad (May 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> There's a 917K contract on eBay for $1,999 buy it now or starting bid at $999....



My how the resale points market has changed since COVID-19.

Where some brokers could command a fixed starting price plus expect for immediate MF assumption and closing costs to they’re now dropping the price and charging very reasonable closing costs while removing the immediate MF assumption.

Very desirable Wyndham resale points contracts have been made available recently in all size ranges for either free up to less than $5 per 1K.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (May 16, 2020)

dogsbreath said:


> I was under the impression that selling timeshares was impossible?  How easy is it for people to put their timeshare up for sale? I have one in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.  Legacy Resort World.  Would that be easy to sell?  Thank you



“Selling” the timeshare doesn’t always mean making money. Check your timeshare’s worth with eBay’s closed suctions. You will likely find that most are given away, sometimes with closing costs paid by the seller (I haven’t looked at eBay for your specific timeshare).

There are exit companies out that that will lie by stating that timeshares can’t be sold. They say that because they want to charge someone thousands of dollars to “help” them out of the timeshare. if you want out you can do it yourself and save thousands of dollars, even if you pay the closing costs. There are companies highly rated by members of TUG that can handle all the paperwork for you for minimal cost.  It really is pretty easy if you find someone that wants to take over your timeshare.

Before you do anything, check with the resort to see if they will accept a deed back. Worst that they say would be no. Also, check out the “how to sell your timeshare” thread below.









						How to Sell Your Timeshare and avoid getting scammed
					

How to Sell Your Timeshare  (Updated 12/19 by TUGBrian)  We at TUG get many questions relating to the various steps in an effort to sell a timeshare week. Here is one formula for selling your week. It is a compilation of recommendations of those here at TUG who have been through the process many...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TAG (May 16, 2020)

we got an Eagle Crest (Oregon) floating red week, plus 10 years RCI, plus 2 banked weeks, and 2 years pre-paid maintenance fees for $1.  Sold it for $5, kept the extras.


----------



## dude-luv (May 16, 2020)

I purchased a Cliff's Resort (Kauai) loft unit for $1 and a Powell Place studio unit for $2.50.


----------



## jldryfly (May 16, 2020)

Bought 280k annual Sheraton Flex "options" for $3,400. Full usage, so can convert to all Vistana (and Sheraton) resorts, as well as convert options to points - every other year - with Marriott.


----------



## RX8 (May 16, 2020)

TAG said:


> we got an Eagle Crest (Oregon) floating red week, plus 10 years RCI, plus 2 banked weeks, and 2 years pre-paid maintenance fees for $1.  Sold it for $5, kept the extras.



Nice purchase!  Not many people can say they sold their timeshare for 5X the amount they paid for it.


----------



## dandjane1 (May 16, 2020)

*Back in 2012 we bought a resale 1,242,000 point National Harbor UDI contract for under a penny a point all in.
Lowest MFs that we've seen in Wyndham, and convenient for Smithsonian and other D.C attractions. Maryland Real Estate law is horrific - it took MONTHS to close.*


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 16, 2020)

Wow, that is a great deal. I love Eagle Crest. How long ago was this?


----------



## boraxo (Aug 22, 2020)

qwerty said:


> Olympic Village Inn winter ski weeks are still being given away for free!



Yes, considering this one but search didn't turn up much info on this resort except that it is rather dated. Would like to know how reservations work before I "buy" a free week.


----------



## Herk (Aug 22, 2020)

New to Wyndham.  

Bought 105k CWA for $550 all in on eBay (purchase price $550 / seller paid all other fees)

Yes, I know it’s not a $1.50 buy and yes, I know not a monster amount of points... but it came with 250k rolled over Wyndham Points and so I figure the previous seller paid 2.4 years of MF to accrue that.  So there is value there.


----------



## SeeMe (Aug 22, 2020)

I picked up a Westin Kierland Villas I bedroom Premium unit week 12, Spring Training week (81,000 options) EOY for $2500 3 years ago. i use it to trade foe the Westin Kannapali Resort Villas North.  Being my 3rd Westin unit there is no Club Fee and the maintenance fee is low.


----------



## CCdad (Aug 22, 2020)

Herk said:


> New to Wyndham.
> 
> Bought 105k CWA for $550 all in on eBay (purchase price $550 / seller paid all other fees)
> 
> Yes, I know it’s not a $1.50 buy and yes, I know not a monster amount of points... but it came with 250k rolled over Wyndham Points and so I figure the previous seller paid 2.4 years of MF to accrue that. So there is value there.



I thought Wyndham didn’t move rolled over or bonus points to the new resale buyer’s account: from either the old credit pool or the current or future use years. I thought they only moved the remaining unused points up to the purchased annual or EOY contract amount, so I learned something new. Definitely a plus for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Aug 23, 2020)

The best purchase was my first..... 3 converted fixed weeks at the New Bern NC resort. 385000 points.  I paid $1 plus $750 closing costs.  MF was high but for some reason it came with Silver VIP. Working with that contract and that broker is how I learned how this stuff worked. That first $751 was the only real money I spent on timeshares. Everything else was re invested rental income. That contract was the beginning of a pretty good 6 year run

The best money i ever spent with timeshares was the $15 I paid for a TUG membership. 

It was a Tugger that told me how to get a cheap platinum account, And another tugger that helped me (or I helped him) figure out how to get "free" platinum accounts. 
I found my  first New Orleans week (with fees paid and a Mardi Gras reservation) in the TUG classifieds. 
I was alerted to a 700000 point La Belle Maison contract offered for $1000 on RedWeek, by a Tugger.  
Another Tugger and I made a deal with a postcard company. (I made the contact, he maid the deal)  I got all their Wyndham stuff for free, and he got all of another system


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 23, 2020)

I bought a 77k GD for $1 in August with Jan use year.  This transferred in December, so I got current use year points.  When Jan came around, the points replenished.  So I pretty much got the previous year usage for 1 month MF.


----------

